# amateur atmosphere exploration with hacked cameras



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

> This is the second trip of my home made high altitude weather balloon photography project, Pacific Star.
> 
> The balloon was launched at 5:37pm (PST) from Oxnard, CA and reached an altitude of 125,000 feet snapping photos and recording video along the way.


A LITTLE INGENUITY AND A COUPLE OF CHEAPO CAMERAS ......

Pacific Star II on Vimeo


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Absolutely amazing!!! He's got some very good and well-earned shots and movie-clips there









Good post Zulu


----------



## Andy101 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats incredible stuff


----------

